

US Patent 5676977 – Method of Curing AIDS - yinghang
http://patft.uspto.gov/netacgi/nph-Parser?Sect1=PTO1&Sect2=HITOFF&d=PALL&p=1&u=/netahtml/PTO/srchnum.htm&r=1&f=G&l=50&s1=5676977.PN.&OS=PN/5676977&RS=PN/5676977

======
pippy
I found this while trying to figure out what TETRASIL/IMUSIL was:

[http://rationalwiki.org/wiki/Tetrasil](http://rationalwiki.org/wiki/Tetrasil)

I'm suspect it's just pseudo-science, if it wasn't other countries would be
manufacturing the product illegally.

~~~
rohanpai
Wouldn't other countries be manufacturing it 'legally' since the patent only
applies to the US? This is why you see generic Viagra produced and sold from
other countries?

------
joshu
[http://www.silentcures.com/The-AIDS-
Cure.html](http://www.silentcures.com/The-AIDS-Cure.html)
[http://www.rexresearch.com/antelman/silverox.htm](http://www.rexresearch.com/antelman/silverox.htm)

